# Seeking chef / catering for South of France



## Chelsea Parsons (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey

As a fellow chef, I'm currently looking for someone to cater for my wedding in the South of France on 15th September 2018.

We need someone who can provide a mix of meat based dishes and also vegetarian - as well as able to cater for some gluten-free requirements.

I'm looking for someone who is able to spend the day with us creating culinary magic - we're both big foodies, so this element is extremely important to us!

Looking forward to hearing from any interested parties


----------

